# Mark Arballo



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

He's bad news. I remember the most recent case of the mare that died last year. Just horrible and not necessary. That poor girl. He used to come up to OC when he was still in CA. Made me angry every time I rode past his trailer. 

Mods, please delete if I messed up and wrote something I shouldn't.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

ALegUp said:


> He's bad news. I remember the most recent case of the mare that died last year. Just horrible and not necessary. That poor girl. He used to come up to OC when he was still in CA. Made me angry every time I rode past his trailer.
> 
> Mods, please delete if I messed up and wrote something I shouldn't.


Yes, this is the case that a few of us witnessed that day. Wasn't the first time. The horse was bitted up to the side of the saddle, in the round pen without supervision, possibly using a curb strap with screws put in it. It fell and broke it's neck/head contusion. Mark tried to get it back up by whipping her, even after clearly seeing the blood running out of it's nose.

http://fox5sandiego.com/2013/09/24/horse-dies-after-controvercial-training-method/#axzz2fuJ7nZaj


----------



## tothezoo (Oct 27, 2014)

To anyone interested in trying to make sure this "trainer" (Mark Arballo) never harms another horse -- I first read about this case on RateYourHorsePro.com . It disturbed me so much that I tried to find out where he went when he left San Diego. As far as I can determine, he is in NC. His website is not active, but he most likely is still trying to earn a living as a "trainer." I sent emails to every horse clubs and/or organizations in the area that I could find online because I wanted to warn any horse clubs and/or organizations in the area and encourage them to spread the word about his VERY questionable methods. You can do the same. Also, the FBI is now tracking cases of animal abuse nationwide. ('bout time!) Together we CAN stop "trainers" like this and protect our horses. If you see this kind of thing going on at your stable: SPEAK UP and do not shut up until the issue is resolved in the best interest of the horse. Those who know better have an obligation to educate, or eradicate, the abusers.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They will probably delete this thread but you could also post a link on Craigslist farm and garden section in the bigger cities


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Just sickening what was done to those horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> He destroyed horses and has killed at least two horses here. He also used to train in other parts of the country where horses have died.


As far as I can see the case is not yet decided, so technically not guilty until proven so. 

I can understand the anger and the wanting to warn people, but I'm not sure this is the way to do it. Telling folk that they should ALWAYS do their research before sending a horse to anyone maybe a better option.

I know that there are bad trainers out there and in every single horse discipline, and teh message must be CHECK THEM OUT, before you send a horse, and monitor it regularly.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Mark Arballo Sentenced in Reining Horse's Death | Rate My Horse PRO


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

While I think leaving a horse bitted that long is cruel, I grew up around trainers who would leave side reins on a horse while it is stalled for hours at a time and can assure you, this isn't a uncommon practice


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

PintoJumper said:


> While I think leaving a horse bitted that long is cruel, I grew up around trainers who would leave side reins on a horse while it is stalled for hours at a time and can assure you, this isn't a uncommon practice


Yep, I did too. There are a lot of cruel practices out there which people think nothing of until something like this happens. 

And I would lay money that quite a few trainers following the story are saying to themselves, Arballo just had a bad break there, and learn nothing.


----------

